# Desperate Housewives 5/1/11 -- Any ABC employees out there?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi all,

if there are any ABC affiliate employees out there, I'd like to know ABC's plans for airing the episode of "Desperate Housewives" from last night. It was pre-empted on the West Coast for important news, as we are all aware. Will ABC re-air or will it be one to catch on the web site?


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

They showed Desperate Housewives in Sacramento instead of Brothers and Sisters...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Stuart-

Can I assume you have this on auto-record? What are the chances an airing will be automatically picked up? I am not suggesting you rely on that by any stretch, but more a general question as to luck folks have had with any similar situation.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I had it padded by 30 minutes but it sounds like that wasn't enough.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Karen said:


> They showed Desperate Housewives in Sacramento instead of Brothers and Sisters...


Same in Fresno. They showed Brothers & Sisters after the local news.


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

In NY City, we lost the last 15 minutes of Brothers & Sisters for the Special News coverage. The moment the countdown started I was really annoyed, but the moment I saw "Obama Dead", it's weird how I immediately relaxed and was no longer upset.

I also thought that I would check on on ABC.com to see if the last 15 minutes or even the entire hour was available. Will do that later ...


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

The entire episode of Brothers and Sisters is available on ABC.com. I just watched it!


----------



## Colorado Guy (Dec 29, 2008)

WE missed "Desperate Housewives" on ABC and "CSI'Miami" on CBS here in Denver.
It was worth it to see the good news break!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My question is a little broader than this one show: What's the track record of a series on auto record where the normal time and date are missed- does the DVR usually pick it up when it does air?


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

It never has for me... One time, the local TV station tried to get the time changed for the directv dvr, but it didn't work. :-( I stopped blaming the tv station then and silently swear at directv for setting up the DVR that way.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> My question is a little broader than this one show: What's the track record of a series on auto record where the normal time and date are missed- does the DVR usually pick it up when it does air?


I think it just depends on what is causing the miss and if there is time for the guide data to be updated. We usually have a few times a season where Survivor is moved until the wee morning hours by local college basketball on our CBS affiliate. It always picks up the later air-time and records it. I think as long as it sees the program in the guide with the correct flags for the series link (first run, etc.) it will record it. The problems usually come in when the guide data isn't updated to reflect the changes, like CBS running late after football or when SCUMBAG terrorist animals are killed!!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Karen said:


> It never has for me... One time, the local TV station tried to get the time changed for the directv dvr, but it didn't work. :-( I stopped blaming the tv station then and silently swear at directv for setting up the DVR that way.


Karen-

I think your ire is misdirected.

See BS's reply just after yours. It's up to the station to inform the guide people, and then for DirecTV to pick that up and put it into the guide on your box so it can be acted upon. So delays can creep in anywhere, but once the station updates, the other steps are - or should be -automatic.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

The station did inform the guide people. They did it close to 12 hours in advance and it didn't make a difference... They even contacted me the next day to see if it was recorded.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Karen said:


> The station did inform the guide people. They did it close to 12 hours in advance and it didn't make a difference... They even contacted me the next day to see if it was recorded.


Well, that's what you were told. Coulda been their delay, coulda been the Guide folks not acting promptly, and there is also a delay from when DirecTV gets the info and your guide info gets refreshed on your box. The station or the guide people could also have put the wrong flag on the info, too. Lotsa ways for it to go wrong, so it's safest to go to the guide, make sure it's there in the new time slot, and click record then and there.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Sigh! It isn't really a big deal for me to check the guide for the wee hours of the morning and set a recording of a half hour program with a half hour padding to record an hour program. I do enjoy swearing at Directv tho, it would be more convenient for me to be able to set it to record at 1:06am to 2:06am. Can't do that with a Directv DVR... <g>


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Karen, set up a manual recording. Go to Menu, Manage Recordings, Manual Recording and set the day, time and you're done.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

CBS is showing the CSI: Miami that was preempted at 9pm on Saturday May 7th.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

ABC lengthened "World News Tonight" to an hour on Monday, which bumped "Jeopardy!" on local affiliate KABC to 1:36 A.M. Monday night/Tuesday morning. They did get their guide data updated in time for my DVR to find and record it at that time...

...but then my recording of the episode that aired in the regular time slot Tuesday turned out to be Monday's episode again. I guess enough people missed that 1:36 showing and called the station to complain that they decided to instead run the episodes one day late all week (which has actually been their more common _modus operandi_ in case of "Jeopardy!" pre-emptions in the past).


----------

